# website comic page



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

question: one of the stategies that i plan on using to attract members to my site and keep them comming back, is to create a comic page that i update every so often. in addition i also plan on referencing current events in the comic page and also local businesses and attractions.
for example i might have it in the story line where the main character is eating at a know burger stand thats in my city, or i might have it in the story line where the main character is attracted to a local news reporter, or a character might comment on a political topic referencing someone in politics.

Im curious to know what would be the consiquences of doing this or is it totally exceptable?

thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like a good creative idea to market your site and get people coming back (and sharing the site with their friends).


----------



## mungo (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi,

Sounds like a great idea, i do something similar except it's a fictional version of the city that i write about in a blog

Being fictional I change the names of stuff just enough so as not to cause anyone any problems (mind you I can't think what sort of problems) If you're concerned maybe change the names of things?

I design T-shirts realted to things that happen in the blog and i find writing the blog gives me good ideas for new designs. Plus it keeps me motivated to do new things.

I love the idea of a comic book page, hope it works for you


Good Luck


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd like to raise the topic again about webcomics. Did it work for you? I'm thinking about it as a means of bringing in visitors. I'm just considering all the options now though and what would suit but it does seem like a good idea. Not sure who i would get to design the webcomic for me though. Would that be with a freelance webcomic artist?


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

A webcomic can be a big thing but it is liable to start out small in hits just like a blog it could get huge hits. I am actually buying an ad on a webcomic that has a VERY decent readership. (I just saw the results of a one day ad on this same webpage for a friends store) This webcomic has been up a LONG time though so it has a great established readership. I may be making a mistake taking my conservative store into it (but I think I have a loose enough sense of humor to connect) I will know for sure in a few weeks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Despotte said:


> This webcomic has been up a LONG time though so it has a great established readership.


Would you be willing to divulge which one?


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I think it's a great way to keep visitors coming back on a regular basis. As long as the comic seems to relate in some way to the shirt designs, otherwise it may seem kind of random.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

identityburn said:


> I think it's a great way to keep visitors coming back on a regular basis. As long as the comic seems to relate in some way to the shirt designs, otherwise it may seem kind of random.


I was just thinking the same thing. Will the tees have the main character of the comic on them?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If its a comic on a website looking for visitors...having the main character eating at the local burger joint isnt going to mean so much. Now if you just want local folks looking at your site thats fine but I think you probably should search for a bigger piece of pie.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

So its a better idea to advertise on a webcomic site rather then making your own. Couldnt you have one linked to your site more closely though? I'm aiming for a military style theme with mine and having a comic to look at each week might prove popular. Sadly, I dont have any friends who design webcomics. But which would be more effective? Advertising on a popular and established webcomic which might cost or hiring a freelance webcomic artist to make a specific comic for your website? Any ideas folks?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> But which would be more effective? Advertising on a popular and established webcomic which might cost or hiring a freelance webcomic artist to make a specific comic for your website?


Advertising on any targeted website (webcomic, blog, search engine, etc) is a good way to bring potential customers to your site.

Creating your own unique content (like a webcomic) isn't necessarily a "direct" advertising method, but it can be a good way to get people to your website (to view the comic and what comes next). It can be a way to set your site apart from others in the field.

If you aren't drawing the comics yourself, it might be expensive to continue to hire out a graphic designer to create a comic line on a regular basis. 

Places like elance.com, ifreelance.com, designoutpost.com, guru.com are some places where you can find freelance artists.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

If your trying to find people that already have comics out.
Try: www.deviantart.com
www.comicbookresources.com
www.conceptart.org

They all have forums and I'm sure that you can find something to suit your needs.
You can also find starving freelance artist on those sites.
www.myspace.com has freelance comic artist and writers also.


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Would you be willing to divulge which one?


Sure not a problem. If you are over at CP (and I believe you are) then you already know I am Jumping on Barry's World Bandwagon. the comic is Something Positive I am pointing them to my Gnomes Shirts
I think it is a good match.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Despotte said:


> If you are over at CP (and I believe you are)


Nope, I'm not at CP.



Despotte said:


> the comic is Something Positive I am pointing them to my Gnomes Shirts


Ah yes, I know SP. It's one of the many comics I've read a few of here and there but haven't yet gotten around to reading through - it seems pretty good. Good luck with the campaign.


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

Solmu sorry I thought I was answering RODNEY LOL


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Despotte said:


> Solmu sorry I thought I was answering RODNEY LOL


No problem - he had the same confusion when I got the black t-shirt too, so he's blue now 

Rodney is indeed over on CP (how he finds the time for it all I'll never know... I suspect cyborg involvement somehow).


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

How much would a webcomic site charge you for advertising?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hongkongdmz said:


> How much would a webcomic site charge you for advertising?


That varies *a lot*. Some webcomics are big enough that a link from them could well crash your server. Others are teeny tiny and desperate for money. Obviously every stage in between is also covered.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

So it may be a good idea to find a webcomic that was in the process of developing a large fan base. Do you think it would be better to link it with your t-shirt design image? Me, it would be a kinda military theme.


----------

